# New radio station!



## beej6 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been off PB for a while... mostly tending to this new church outreach:

www.graceradio.net

We've been online for a year, and just signed on a low power FM station here in Modesto, CA. I'd be curious as to your thoughts... though right now we are in testing mode, playing Christmas music 

The supersecret password is "Jesus", which will get you past the first (temporary) webpage to the easiest link to listen online. We're also on TuneIn, search "GraceRadio."

Blessings,
BJ Mora
GraceRadio @ graceradio.net
KGCE-LP / Modesto 106.1


----------

